# RIP Smudge



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

We've just found out that our beautiful little piggie Smudge has passed away  there was no warning, no signs of illness, nothing, so we assume it was due to her age. She was 4, which isn't really that old for a guinea pig, but still a good age. Can't quite believe it still. Gizmo, her cagemate, is rather distressed, so we've taken him out of the cage and he's living indoors with us for the timebeing.

RIP Smudge, 2004 - 2008.




























I only just joined and hadn't even shared photos of her yet, I'm sorry I'm sharing the pics under these circumstances


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless. I'm so sorry

Run free over Rainbow Bridge Smudge*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP smudge, sorry to hear this,,,,she was beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

rip smudge


----------



## holliegavin (Jun 5, 2008)

Smudge was a beautiful Pigger - Im so sorry she has gone!

I have had Piggers all my life and the saddest thing is they often go without any warning at all. I lost one of mine, Ada, an Abbysinian like Smudge, just after Xmas. The day before she was fine, then it seemed she had suffered a stroke and was gone within an hour of us bringing her inside in the warm.

RIP Smudge - hugs for you happysaz.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP Sumdge. so sorry for your loss  she looked a beautiful pig. run freely sweet little pig.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss
R.I.P Sweet Piggie


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw I'm sorry for your loss, she had lovely colouring

RIP Smudge

Sue


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss - she was a beautiful piggy. RIP Smudge xxx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,

my mates cat, also called smudge has just passed on,,,R.I.P both smudges


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww im so sorry RIP for Smudge he was beautiful play happy at rainbow bridge


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry she was very sweet.


----------

